# beug ipad 2 ios 5



## dieu le père (15 Juin 2011)

bonjour 
voila mon probleme 
j'ai mis l'ios 5 sur mon ipad 2, tous fonctionne a merveille.
le seul probleme c'est le matin quand je prend mon ipad, je souleve le smart cover et la rien. 
il ne sort pas de veille, je suis obliger de faire un demarage forcer (bouton home + veille)

suis-je le seul a avoir ce probleme avec l'ios 5 ?
merci de votre aide


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juin 2011)

c'est déjà sorti officiellement ?


----------



## dumas75 (15 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
iOS5 est destiné aux développeurs.
Solution: Soit attendre septembre iOS5 pour tous ou lire cet article:
http://www.igen.fr/iphone/ios-5-le-retour-ios-433-est-possible-49902


----------



## dieu le père (15 Juin 2011)

je m'attendais a ce style de reponse en posant ma question mais faut savoir que j'ai un compte developpeur officiel
et ma question etais que si quelqu'un avais aussi mis l'ios 5 sur son ipad, est ce qu'il a le meme probleme donc c'est pas la peine de dire 15x que c'est une version beta, je le sais   je veut juste savoir si je suis le seul !


----------



## dumas75 (15 Juin 2011)

Ma réponse était pour ne pas induire en erreur des utilisateurs non avertis qui se retrouveraient avec pas mal de problèmes contrairement à toi qui a de l'expérience.
Puisque tu es développeur je comprend pas bien que tu  ne communiques pas sur le centre Apple des développeurs.
https://daw.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebOb...628F0291F620&path=//membercenter/index.action


----------



## dieu le père (15 Juin 2011)

je suis d'accord avec toi 

bin deja je voulais savoir si j'etais un cas isoler ou pas et voir si il n'y avais pas une solution plus simple


----------



## Gwen (15 Juin 2011)

dieu le père a dit:


> je m'attendais a ce style de reponse en posant ma question mais faut savoir que j'ai un compte developpeur officiel



Il aurait été bien de le préciser, cela aurait évité des ambiguité.


----------



## dumas75 (15 Juin 2011)

dieu le père a dit:


> je suis d'accord avec toi
> 
> bin deja je voulais savoir si j'etais un cas isoler ou pas et voir si il n'y avais pas une solution plus simple


Pas de solution pour l'instant.
Le "bug" de la sortie de mise en veille prolongé avec iOS5 sur l'iPad n'est pas encore corrigé.
Ça va venir comme dit si souvent Steve


----------



## dieu le père (15 Juin 2011)

wait and see :rateau::rateau:


----------

